# Orenji Ogon



## Reginsche (26. Aug. 2009)

Heute hab ich ein Angebot bekommen.

Ich könnte einen 2,5 Jahre alten Orenji Ogon bekommen.
Er oder sie ist ca. 30 cm groß.

Was würdet ihr für so einen schönen Fisch bezahlen wollen?

Er sieht einwandfrei aus und glänzt wunderschön.


----------



## guenter (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Hallo Reginsche,

es geht dahin, 1cm = 1,00 Euro.

Warte doch erst mal ab wie von deinen die Farben werden.


----------



## robsig12 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Sehe ich auch so, um die 30 Euro.

Ein Riese wird es nicht werden, wenn nach 2,5 Jahre 30 cm. 

Habe aber selber auch einen GR Oranje Ogon der seh langsam wächst. Liegt auch evtl. an der Sorte, da ich mehrere kenne, die diese Koi haben, und auch schlecht wachsen.


----------



## Reginsche (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Vielen Dank.

Dann werd ich mal schauen.
Wie die Kleinen bei mir werden weiß ich ja noch nicht.
Im Moment sind sie ja eher grünlich bis grau oder eben gelbe und weiße.
Aber so einen schönen in orange wär auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Reginsche (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

so nun hab ich mir die Süße gestern mal angeschaut.

Man war ich beeindruckt von dem Teich.
Der Junge ( ist wirklich noch sehr jung) hat da eine Anlage vom Feinsten.
Ich glaub für die Fische die er in seinem Koipool hat kann man sich echt nen Kleinwagen kaufen.

Gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Fischmädchen mit dickem Hintern ist.
Sie gefällt mir sehr gut und wir holen sie heute zu uns nach Hause.
Ihr Name ist allerdings etwas ungewöhnlich für ein Mädchen.
Sie heißt Sid.


----------



## Christine (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

 Weißt Du, Reginsche, wenn Du uns keine Fotos zeigst, reden wir bald nicht mehr mit Dir


----------



## robsig12 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*



Reginsche schrieb:


> so nun hab ich mir die Süße gestern mal angeschaut.
> 
> Man war ich beeindruckt von dem Teich.
> Der Junge ( ist wirklich noch sehr jung) hat da eine Anlage vom Feinsten.
> ...



Ja Fotos wären super, was hat er den nun für den Fisch verlangt?


----------



## Reginsche (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Tja auf Fotos müssen wir alle wohl noch ein bisschen warten.
Sid ist wohl ein ganz schlauer Fisch.
Wir haben sie nicht aus dem Teich bekommen.
Sie wollen jetzt die Tage versuchen die Kleine aus dem Teich zu bekommen und dann kann ich sie abholen.
Ist ja zum Glück nicht weit von hier.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich um Sid aus dem Wasser zu bekommen ohne gleich das ganze Wasser abzulassen.

Die Besitzer wollen jetzt wohl irgendein Schleppnetz kaufen gehen.
Schade, ich hätte Sid gerne schon heute hier gehabt.
Der Teich ist allerdings auch so tief, dass man sogar mit zwei Keschern nicht hinterher kommt.

Sid kostet uns 20 Euro.
Hat leider auch zwei drei winzige schwarze Flecken auf dem Rücken.
Ist aber egal. Sie gefällt mir.


----------



## robsig12 (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Der Preis ist in Ordnung.

Meiner hat auch ein paar schwarze Flecken, und störrt mich nicht


----------



## Reginsche (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Sid wir in diesem Jahr nicht bei uns einziehen.

Jetzt haben die Besitzer sich extra so ein großes Schleppnetz gekauft und bekommen ihn doch nicht aus dem Teich.
Der ist so schlau und versteckt sich immer.
Die Besitzer haben nun aufgegeben und wollen es in diesem Jahr nicht mehr versuchen.
Vielleicht haben sie im Frühjahr ja ein bisschen mehr Glück und bekommen ihn dann wenn das Wasser wieder etwas klarer ist.

Schade, ich hatte mich so auf ihn gefreut.


----------



## Dodi (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Hallo Reginsche,

ich wünsche Dir, dass es im Frühjahr klappt! :beeten

Es ist jetzt auch schon ein wenig spät, Fische umzusetzen. Die brauchen schon ein wenig Zeit, sich einzugewöhnen an das neue Wasser mit all seinen speziellen Bakterien und das geht am besten über den Sommer.


----------



## Reginsche (11. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Orenji Ogon*

Ja muß ich wohl noch warten.

Schade.

Wer bis dahin vielleicht einen Shusui und einen Asagi für mich hat, möge sich bitte melden..............
Geht natürlich auch im Frühjahr.


----------

